# LOADER TIRES



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if 23.5 x 25 tires fit on the same rims as 20.5 x 25 tires ? Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL I can't answer the ?, But sure waiting for a answer.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

May or may not apply to a loader, but the parts book for my Moxy, which covers both the 6225B and 6227B gives a rim of 17x25 for a 20.5x25 tire, and a 19.5x25/2.5 rim for a 23.5x25 tire. 

However, it also lists as optional a 23.5x25 tire (same part number) on the same (by part number) 17x25 rim. 

That option is not given in the MT30 parts books I have. There is more load on the MT30 (30 tonne capacity) versus the 6225/6227 (25 and 27 tonnes, respectively).


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Aerospace Eng said:


> May or may not apply to a loader, but the parts book for my Moxy, which covers both the 6225B and 6227B gives a rim of 17x25 for a 20.5x25 tire, and a 19.5x25/2.5 rim for a 23.5x25 tire.
> 
> However, it also lists as optional a 23.5x25 tire (same part number) on the same (by part number) 17x25 rim.
> 
> That option is not given in the MT30 parts books I have. There is more load on the MT30 (30 tonne capacity) versus the 6225/6227 (25 and 27 tonnes, respectively).


Well that cleared up the question with a proper answer


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would consult the tire experts at the loader tire store of your choosing. Or call your dealer. But my understanding is no as aero kind of said..


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't give a definitive answer as there wasn't enough info in the original post. The question posed was not will a 23.5x25 tire fit on a Certain size rim, but whether it would fit on a rim that could take a 20.5x25, with no load or max speed for the tire given.

Some rims that fit 20.5x25 tires will physically fit 23.5x25 tires, but this is not necessarily true of all rims that fit 20.5x25s. The load ratings will not likely be the same.

This is the same as truck or car tires where a given tire can be fitted to a range of rim widths. That's why the TRA publishes fitment guides.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

1996 Komatsu WA 250 with stock 20.5 x 25 tires . Calling my tire guy tomorrow . I think my rims are 17 inches wide . Found a good deal on 23.5 x 25 snow tires , that's why I am asking .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Well that cleared up the question with a proper answer


It did?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Nokia lists a 19.5x25/2.5 as the only acceptable rim for their Haakapellitta winter loader 23.5x25 tire.

Their 20.5x25 winter loader only mounts on a 17x25 rim


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

That's kind of what I figured , never hurts to ask . Thanks


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My tire guy says you can do it but not recommended . I am still on the fence because the loader is only used for snow .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> My tire guy says you can do it but not recommended . I am still on the fence because the loader is only used for snow .


If was not a control thing where it could put you in danger not safe is one thing. If your tire guy is like mine all that would mean, I'd rather sell you a set but them will work. LOL. It's a seasonal machine I'm pretty sure I would want the deal you found on the snow tires unless it was a safety issue or could hurt the drive train I would pass. Lets face it a set of loader tires can set you back a little. Like maybe $10K


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone have opinions on Hilo ice and snow tires on loaders ? I am still thinking about these new tires .


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I personally run 20.5x25 Michelin sno plus. They are amazing! I to was in the same boat contemplating the Hi lol tires.. I felt the michelins were worth the extra cash. We use mainly for snow and loading landscape trucks in the summer.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

How much difference in price ?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

It's been a little bit but $2000 or total. I personally feel I will make up that money with durability and performance. Watching guys with brand new loaders of the same size slip and slide all over.. its crazy when you hardly ever spin a wheel. Other than pilling of course. Take off, braking, and pushing is so good it's hard to believe without 1st hand experience.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

When I was making the decision I pm a few guys on here who run loaders with snow tires to see there thoughts as well. They also pointed me towards the sno plus series. I can tell you my next loader will get them first thing!


----------

